# Table tops



## Sly1980 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am a rookie woodworker and maybe i am not looking the right places. What is the best method to join the top of a table, kitchen, coffee,etc. any kind of tables to the legs and sides. I've read a lot of articles in magazines and it seems like they skip this step?


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

i don't know if there is a best method but i have used figure 8 table top fastners for years. they are simple (don't have to cut any grooves in aprons for clips or buttons), strong and not very expensive. most woodworking stores and some hardware stores carry them


----------



## SchimmerB (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree that store bought hardware can be fast and inexpensive but if you want something to do, use kleats. Norm used these all the time. 
Cut a 1/4 x 1/4 groove around the inside of the skirt, 1/2 inch from the top edge. then make kleats from 1 x 2 harwood about 2 inches long with a rabbet on one end of 1/2 deep by 1/4 long that will fit the groove. Pre-drill counter sink and go.
Another meathod I like is to simply pre-drill through the top, counter sink deep, screw then fill with a dowel. When stained, it shows a nice detail which indicates home made.
Recently, I made a platform for a speaker. 12 x 18 x 24 inches. It is just a hollow box. The sides are painted gloss black and the top is amber shellac. Because of where it was going and the simple design, I mounted the top with glue and black fine thread drywall screws, that are flush with the top. They add detail that complements the black sides.
Good luck and keep the dust down. Bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

This is a very active subject here. Try the search function up above and it will return a lot of info. 

In general though a few ways are: Z-clips, figure 8 clips, cleats, slotted screw holes, sliding dovetails...

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Methods for securing a table top would depend on whether it was solid wood, or plywood/composite. Solid wood tops need to be given some lateral (across the grain) ability to move which can be as simple as a slotted hole for a fastener from underneath. Plywoods and composites can be screwed directly with no option for movement. 

The design of the table frame would present how the fastening is done. If there are top rails (aprons or skirt), they can be used. Or, cleats (a 90 degree piece of wood or rail attached on the inside of the apron) will stiffen the aprons and be used to fasten through.










 







.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

These might help

http://www.finewoodworking.com/pages/w00173.asp

http://eberhardt.bz/GME_Wood_Land/G...ation/Joinery/7_Tabletop_Attachment_Joint.pdf


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Upstate said:


> These might help
> 
> http://www.finewoodworking.com/pages/w00173.asp


Forget this one... Someone posted that same article before and this is what I have to say about it: 



firemedic said:


> The author of that article is obviously not a traditionalist. While some of the information is good, the idea of attaching one side with pocket screws is ridiculous. Attaching the ends and still allowing wood movement is far superior. After all, where do you lift a table at to move it? What would happen on a dining table attached only on one side with pocket screws when two men lift it from each end???
> 
> And furthermore stating that pocket screws are the oldest form of attaching table tops is straight up blasphemy! Does the author think that tables were invented after screws? :blink: really? Was it written by an employee of Kregg?


~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------

